
Concise and Consistent Naming (2005) [pdf] - KKPMW
https://www.cqse.eu/publications/2005-concise-and-consistent-naming-talk.pdf
======
KKPMW
Link to the full article: [http://itestra.com/wp-
content/uploads/2017/08/06_itestra_con...](http://itestra.com/wp-
content/uploads/2017/08/06_itestra_concise_and_consistent_naming.pdf)

